# 02 Superduty Fog lights



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

Alrighty fellas...here's an easy one..

I have 3 Superduty trucks, 05 350, 06 250, and 09 F550 all with fog lights that can be turned on with parking/running lights, obviously go off with high-beams..

Recently purchased an 02' V10 that had been sitting for 3 years, only 40K and a large family of mice taking up residence...they have been evicted..spent days chasing wiring for cab clearance lights, interior dome lights and so on....

The problem: My 02' also has fog lights that only come on when the headlights are on, off with high beams, will not come on with the parking lamps even though the switch can be pulled (out) to activate them...

Is this the spec for pre-05' Superdutys or did the little buggers get into the switch....

Silly I know...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I seem to remember the same with earlier models Except on my 03 wouldn't pull out in parking.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dublin Plow;1533228 said:


> The problem: My 02' also has fog lights that only come on when the headlights are on, off with high beams, will not come on with the parking lamps even though the switch can be pulled (out) to activate them...
> 
> Is this the spec for pre-05' Superdutys or did the little buggers get into the switch....
> 
> Silly I know...


Sounds just like my 02 v-10. To the best of my knowledge no mice remodeling done.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

That's normal. Only way I can have mine on with the parking lights is to flip the switch to plow side lighting so the headlights shut off and then turn the fogs on


----------



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks guys..I should have clarified, this is not plow related issue..everyday driving just noticed the difference between the newer trucks and the new (old) truck...
Funny thing is I have had this truck for 5 months...what else have I missed????


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Not a problem. My Wife didn't know She had them on Her 08 Escape till I turned them on.
She is like, how did you turn those lights on? Duhh, read the owners manual!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1533247 said:


> I seem to remember the same with earlier models Except on my 03 wouldn't pull out in parking.


My 02 works with the parking lamps


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

When I order it new it came in with out them So dealer had install them Might be reason mine work off the park Lamps


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

my 03,,,,i can turn on the parking lights and pu;; out the fog lights and they wwork just fine.
if you need the wiring schematic,,,i can txt it to you Dublin


----------



## 7Doc (Oct 22, 2012)

Antlerart06;1534035 said:


> My 02 works with the parking lamps


My '03 works w/ parking lights.


----------



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds like my switch is bad....

Dieselss..send it to me [email protected]

Thanks Guys!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Dublin,,,pm ur phone number. I can txt it to u better and clearer. If u get pic txts


----------

